# Top Forty Tunes From The Mid-to-Late 60's...



## bayoubill (Nov 19, 2011)

starting with this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJf7_NmgMzs]The Blues Magoos - (We Ain&#39;t Got) Nothin&#39; Yet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 19, 2011)

and this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9a4W2FZnpc]Count Five - Psychotic Reaction - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 19, 2011)

and this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJgwj_eGD7k]Little Girl - Syndicate of Sound - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 20, 2011)

I'll run with Wild Thing.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 20, 2011)

First kiss

Ormond Beach

Surfer Girl

Thanks Steve for making it so special.


----------



## zzzz (Nov 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klYXLevbgq8]Lemon Pipers Green Tambourine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unwa_XQKc4A]The Searchers - Needles And Pins - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7qNnyF3wtQ]BABY PLEASE DON&#39;T GO &#39;THEM&#39; Quality Sound.Timeless Rock. Oz Malo - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGuzaWWUaCM]Guess Who - Shakin&#39; All Over (Skeleton Dance) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Nov 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny7vW6dgnUY]Free - All Right Now [totp] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Nov 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5M_Ttstbgs]Buffalo Springfield - For What Its Worth (good sound quality!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 20, 2011)

techieny said:


> Free - All Right Now [totp] - YouTube



meh... that's a 70's tune... not to mention it sucked even then...


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 20, 2011)

techieny said:


> Buffalo Springfield - For What Its Worth (good sound quality!) - YouTube



'k... that's a good 'un...


----------



## techieny (Nov 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMqVrUSz62o]Easy Rider - Steppenwolf - The Pusher - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Nov 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1_8909dNJ0]The Lovin&#39; Spoonful - Summer In The City (Hot Mono 45) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Nov 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvmbTAHme1I]ANGEL OF THE MORNING - MERRILEE RUSH 1968 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Nov 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHS8hj4TdT8]Richard Harris - MacArthur Park - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Nov 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULitGKV3pJ8]The Rolling Stones - Jumpin&#39; Jack Flash -Live-&#39;69 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Nov 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usjXOZvg9Dc]James Gang - Tend My Garden - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Nov 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiKcd7yPLdU]Three Dog Night "One" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Nov 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xffHDh6rx8]The Ballad Of John And Yoko (You Know It Ain&#39;t Easy) Lyrics -The Beatles- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Nov 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTvhWVTwRnM]Happy Together- The Turtles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Nov 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDU8FWJrZEA]King Crimson - In the Court of the Crimson King [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Nov 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfwVfEXJhQQ]Mott the Hoople All The Young Dudes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a126NLcEi1o]The Animals - Hey gyp - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KZMg-fvn-s]The Byrds - Mr. Spaceman - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Zc3TjMSg5g]Cream , Sweet Wine - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pzksgu-LQ4A]THE HOLLIES - Stop Stop Stop (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## deaddogseye (Nov 21, 2011)

techieny said:


> Richard Harris - MacArthur Park



To each his own but I always HATED that song. Someone left the cake out in the rain? WTF?


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 25, 2011)

Good stuff.

None of which would have happened if not for the Fab 4.


----------



## Douger (Nov 25, 2011)

techieny said:


> Free - All Right Now [totp] - YouTube


Paul Rodgers. That works. For you younguns he was Bad Company. No idea what he's up to this century.


----------



## Douger (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Douger (Nov 25, 2011)

Please don't post the Monkeys. OK ?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFK9Bc4e5Ag]Top 10 Yardbirds Songs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Nov 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqh54rSzheg]Cream- Sunshine of Your Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 25, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> None of which would have happened if not for the Fab 4.



it would have just happened with someone else....the Beatles were not the only guys playing Rock "N" ROLL dumbass.......


----------



## namvet (Nov 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5qoQteYnaY]Vietnam War Music Video - I Can't Get No Satisfaction - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Nov 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntLsElbW9Xo]Barry McGuire - Eve of Destruction - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## namvet (Nov 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHfB63ln1Ig]The Chambers Brothers - Time Has Come Today - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Nov 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdghL1NGk0g]The Zombies - Time Of The Season (1968) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Nov 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2P7WMEUkuo]Kenny Rogers & The First Edition - Just Dropped In (To See What Condition My Condition Was In) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Nov 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwsWgnuB-Nk]The Nazz - Not Wrong Long - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Nov 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP8G4clUJBY]Paul Revere and The Raiders - Kicks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Nov 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsR0_0jFV7E]Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Nov 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZldHDOCNgo]The Rascals-It&#39;s a Beautiful Morning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Nov 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxpcZrQQM-4]Time Has Come Today(long version) Vote for "The Chambers Brothers" L.A Times Best Band. below - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Nov 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9O6eGOu27DA]The Yardbirds - Heart Full of Soul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Nov 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyRqdzF8swY]Lou Christie - Lightnin&#39; Strikes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Nov 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZIYFG1SccQ]Paul & Paula - Hey Paula (1963) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Nov 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08083BNaYcA]Gerry & The Pacemakers - Ferry Cross The Mersey (1965) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 25, 2011)

I've been blessed with witnessing "firsts". 

This was a moment I'll never let go of. I was at the Whiskey and I swear to the good lord almighty the bass and the drums had the whole bar vibrating. Later that night we were all partying and Barry had the ability to describe in words what it was like to fly back into Holland in spring.

He said it was like a quilt. A giant quilt made of tulips as you were flying in to Amsterdam. He was a very nice soul.

I loved this band and I'll put up this tune of theirs. Now I can't see or hear this guys. Let me know if my link works please.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw9CzSSk218]Radar Love - Golden Earring - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 25, 2011)

Now then there was CCR

hehehe Old man down the road

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtTNK5HZ84A]The Old Man Down The Road - John Fogerty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Nov 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMUBWKJ5A_0]Vietnam War to Fortune Son - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Nov 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBqodL2OJ1A]Joni Mitchell - Woodstock (Big Sur, CA 1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Nov 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN3GbF9Bx6E]The Mamas & The Papas: California Dreamin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Nov 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hf0Dm-OaTNk]"Going up the Country" - Canned Heat / WOODSTOCK &#39;69 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like early OWS.....Beautiful eh ?


----------



## Douger (Nov 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8]The Moody Blues - Nights In White Satin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Nov 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaKnRUfh_5I]Black Magic Woman by Santana - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Nov 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzN0mMx-sJg]Spencer Davis Group - I&#39;m a Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Nov 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjXRUEqibBw]Paul Revere & the Raiders - Just Like Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Nov 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEToQhGSGqg]The Doors - Twentieth Century Fox - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Nov 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhMuCiAe6vA]Mason Williams - Classical Gas - ORIGINAL STEREO VERSION - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Nov 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M0r1iSeiHU]Tommy James & the Shondells Crystal Blue Persuasion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Nov 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_yvrugtnpo]Bob Dylan - Lay Lady Lay (Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeolH-kzx4c]96 TEARS--- ? and The MYSTERIANS ! - YouTube[/ame]


did any of you actually live in the 60s....this was a top hit...where i was


----------



## Douger (Nov 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UWRypqz5-o]Steppenwolf - Born to be wild 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Nov 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8z1EzDouNs&feature=related]American Woman The Guess Who - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rXhXLsNJL8&feature=related]Love potion number 9, The Searchers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 26, 2011)

there was great music and then there was this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcdPPd9nEwQ&feature=related]Red Rubber Ball - Cyrkle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Nov 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDplDbDOqrk]VIKKI CARR & BURT BACHARACH - THE LOOK OF LOVE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhPPJ5dolxU&feature=related]Marianne Faithfull - As Tears Go By (1965) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yesyhQkYrQM&feature=related]Zager and Evans - In The Year 2525 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 26, 2011)

damn i nearly posted neil diamond but he is just so 70s


----------



## Douger (Nov 26, 2011)

LOL
creedence clearwater revival bad moon rising - YouTube


----------



## Douger (Nov 26, 2011)

I forgot about these guys.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdghL1NGk0g]The Zombies - Time Of The Season (1968) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCz5raJPh0Q&feature=related]The Lovin&#39; Spoonful - You Didn&#39;t Have To Be So Nice (1965) - YouTube[/ame]

long before pearl jam and still the best version:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bh4se9YMV3A]J Frank Wilson and the Cavaliers - Last Kiss - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 26, 2011)

there was such a mixture of music...we havent even touched motown

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48K5Y0421Ig]Sam Cooke - A Change Is Gonna Come - YouTube[/ame]

and then music began to change radically:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1R26bpq3cM]JANIS JOPLIN Me and Bobby McGee (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 26, 2011)

and a revolution in country

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqaFTQqNx6k]Loretta Lynn & Jeannie C Riley Don&#39;t Come Home A Drinking - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DcdONaKSQM]loretta lynn "the pill" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Nov 26, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> 96 TEARS--- ? and The MYSTERIANS ! - YouTube
> 
> 
> did any of you actually live in the 60s....this was a top hit...where i was



yes I did. and the 50's to


----------



## deaddogseye (Nov 29, 2011)

Smokestack Lightning is a great song by a great group.

Call Me Lightning by The Who is even better


----------



## deaddogseye (Nov 29, 2011)

When I hear Eve of Destruction I cant help but think of all the hate there is in Red China


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 29, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > Good stuff.
> ...




80% of the groups pictured in this thread have MOPTOPS fashioned after the hairsyle The Beatles pioneered.

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 29, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ginscpy said:
> ...


your fucking full of it.....we already debunked that in another thread you started on this.....MOE Howard had that haircut before your Gods did.....and 80% of the bands pictured here DO NOT have "Moptops"......a good portion of the bands pictured had longer Hair than the Beatles did,which of course the Beatles then grew their hair longer,and many of the acts shown are female......Gincopy....dont look now, but you have a Beatles Flag sticking out of your Ass......


----------



## deaddogseye (Dec 2, 2011)

one of the great songs of the sixties -- truly defining and has passed the test of time

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLFOpQbtC5c&feature=fvst]Sonny and Cher - I Got You Babe 1965 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 2, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> there was such a mixture of music...we havent even touched motown
> 
> Sam Cooke - A Change Is Gonna Come - YouTube
> 
> ...



"Me and Bobby McGee" was more sorta after the fact...

What changed things radically was stuff that came out a coupla years before that... stuff like this... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSigK5LItos&feature=related]Cheap Thrills - Ball and Chain (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

and this...


and this...


and this...


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 2, 2011)

my favorite tune from the Summer of '66...

pretty much wore out the 45 playin' it over and over on my cheap-ass Silvertone record player...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5apEctKwiD8&noredirect=1]The Standells - Dirty Water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 2, 2011)

here's another fav mid-60's tune...

with go go girls...!


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0UcQDUR-fU]The Mamas & The Papas - California dreamin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0]Jefferson Airplane -White Rabbit- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 3, 2011)

Don't know if this has been posted here previously, apologies if so.

*The Letter* by the Box Tops, 1967

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bDJwfdqavI]The Box Tops - The letter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Dec 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWiwWfx-7Kw]The Rolling Stones - It&#39;s All Over Now 1964 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Dec 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__tLohXYbO8]The Rolling Stones - The Last Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Dec 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HTXxJWW3kI]The Rolling Stones Play With Fire (1965) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Dec 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU2w44uU8nY]The Rolling Stones - Heart Of Stone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Dec 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgWUi-ozMAU]Get off of my cloud,, The Rolling Stones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Dec 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev_XPaakW9Y]The Beatles - "Things We Said Today" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmdPQp6Jcdk]The Animals - House of the Rising Sun (1964) High Definition [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9DDpmyPZZA]The Rolling Stones- Paint it Black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 3, 2011)

the last Stones tune I liked...

after that, I woulda been perfectly satisfied if they all died in a plane crash...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwtiPwW3npo]The Rolling Stones - Hot Stuff - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ginscpy (Dec 5, 2011)

There is a common theme here:  after the early 70s - popular music started to get bad.

Disco in the mid to -late 70s, lack-of- idenity MTV music in the 80s,  grunge-garbage in the early 90s  etc up to today.

All blows compared to the 60s - and 30s, 40s and50s for that matter.


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 5, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> There is a common theme here:  after the early 70s - popular music started to get bad.
> 
> Disco in the mid to -late 70s, lack-of- idenity MTV music in the 80s,  grunge-garbage in the early 90s  etc up to today.
> 
> All blows compared to the 60s - and 30s, 40s and50s for that matter.



meh... as far as new music goes, there's always been sumpin' worth listening to...

you jes' sometimes gotta get off yer fat ass and go find it...


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 5, 2011)

bayoubill said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > There is a common theme here:  after the early 70s - popular music started to get bad.
> ...



Not the point. You didn't have to do digging for it in the decades he's referring to. You couldn't turn around without hearing an amazing song. Now? Not so much.


----------



## ginscpy (Dec 5, 2011)

Pop music took a big hit when the Beatles disbanded, Jimi Hendrix, Janis Jpolin, Jim Morrison died in 1970.


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 13, 2011)

The mid to late 60s music world definitely had its lighter moments with the one, the only:

​


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 15, 2011)

Of course, at Woodstock in 1969, they all came to look for America... and were pleased by giving Bert Sommer who sang Simon and Garfunkel's "America" the only standing ovation of that celebrated love-in ..


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CA-NPCq_Jd8]BERT SOMMER - AMERICA - WOODSTOCK 69 - YouTube[/ame]
​


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJf7_NmgMzs&feature=related]The Blues Magoos - (We Ain&#39;t Got) Nothin&#39; Yet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-kVFfKezVo]The Electric Prunes I Had Too Much To Dream Last Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9a4W2FZnpc&feature=related]Count Five - Psychotic Reaction - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## theliq (Dec 18, 2011)

Stone's Gimme Shelter.......Winston Wright Top Secret,check him on utube,also Liquidater


----------



## theliq (Dec 18, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> The Mamas & The Papas - California dreamin - YouTube


 Gotta be in the Best Ever Top Ten Boop


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 18, 2011)

theliq said:


> Stone's Gimme Shelter.......Winston Wright Top Secret,check him on utube,also Liquidater



links would be helpful and appreciated... and it's easy to do...

simply copy the address of the tune from the browser bar and paste it in here in "reply to thread"...


----------



## theliq (Dec 18, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Of course, at Woodstock in 1969, they all came to look for America... and were pleased by giving Bert Sommer who sang Simon and Garfunkel's "America" the only standing ovation of that celebrated love-in ..
> 
> 
> BERT SOMMER - AMERICA - WOODSTOCK 69 - YouTube
> ​


 Not Forgetting Richie Havens


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 18, 2011)

theliq said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, at Woodstock in 1969, they all came to look for America... and were pleased by giving Bert Sommer who sang Simon and Garfunkel's "America" the only standing ovation of that celebrated love-in ..
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQEehwydZbA&feature=related]Richie Havens - Freedom - Woodstock 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 18, 2011)

love this gal... saw her at a rock festival a coupla weeks after Woodstock... Janis rules...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vThD7ot9oII&feature=related]Janis Joplin - Piece of My Heart [live Woodstock] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzpqGdZ_ygU]The Rolling Stones - Under My Thumb (UK Vinyl Mono LP Mix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJgwj_eGD7k&feature=related]Little Girl - Syndicate of Sound - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-VFq6nWvT8&feature=related]"She&#39;s About A Mover" Sir Douglas Quintet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVJkjAGHZkY]The Strangeloves - Cara Lin (Shindig 1965) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJR_KGZO4U0]The Music Machine - Talk Talk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeRt1eqhEuI&feature=related]The Human Beinz - "Nobody But Me" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvca_zJX9yY&feature=related]Swingin Medallions: ( Double Shot ) Of My Baby&#39;s Love ( 1966 ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6ZmHygNERQ&feature=related]The Outsiders - Time Won&#39;t Let Me [HD video / Very Good picture quality] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Dec 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RRXJdERku4]Suspicion-Terry Stafford-original song-1964 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 22, 2011)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDEmmLDyHZc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDEmmLDyHZc[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qHX493bB3U]The Troggs- Wild Thing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RZJ4ESU52U&feature=related]The Kingsmen - Louie Louie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgfnCTp3p7U&feature=related]Question Mark & the Mysterians - 96 Tears - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-kVFfKezVo]The Electric Prunes I Had Too Much To Dream Last Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P56gRNZanUI]PAUL REVERE AND THE RAIDERS- " KICKS " - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihskGdDhfiA]Dave Clark Five ( Try Too Hard) - YouTube[/ame]


----------

